# Wie gebe ich bei Debian einen Ordner frei, dass ich ihn als Netzlaufwerk nutzen kann?



## M. Zink (22. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe inzwischen einen Testserver aufgesetzt den ich zum programmieren nutze. Ich mache 90% aller Programmierarbeit mit Dreamwaver. Das Synchronisieren dauert mir aber entschieden zu lange um mal eben eine Änderung zu testen. Jetzt möchte ich ein Laufwerk einbinden was direkt auf diesen Testserver verweist. Ich hab mit der Suche nichts gefunden hier aber ich bin fast sicher das irgendwer das hier weiß.

Der Testserver steht hier lokal bei mir im Netzwerk und hat eine statische IP.

Bitte nicht einfach nur Samba Freigabe nutzen antworten, denn das das damit geht hab ich schon heraus gefunden aber ich hab auch zu viele Dinge gelesen was da alles nicht geht bzw. was man alles falsch machen kann. Bis jetzt waren die Hilfen hier immer die brauchbarsten deshalb stell ich die Frage auch mal hier.

Könnte ich übrigens auch ein Laufwerk auf meinem Live Server im Netz mounten oder geht sowas dann wieder nur über WebDAV (was ich ja nach tagelanger Fummelei immer noch nicht zum Laufen bekommen hab)?


----------



## M. Zink (22. Okt. 2009)

Nun gut auf das Risiko hin meinen Testserver zu schrotten hab ich es einfach mal selbst versucht anhand den Erfahrungswerten und ein klein wenig Google. Hat auch soweit geklappt bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich eine Meinungsverschiedenheit zwischen Samba und Apache hab 

Hier kurz die Erklärung wie ich das gemacht habe falls jemand mal auf seinem Webserver eine Samba Freigabe haben möchte.

1. apt-get install samba samba-common
2. Beim Installieren die Arbeitsgruppe festlegen (am besten die man auch bei Windows eingestellt hat)
3. am Ende der Installation unter /etc/samba/smb.conf zum Bearbeiten aufrufen
4. ganz am Ende einfach einen Eintrag folgendermaßen anhängen


> [freigabename]
> path = /path/2/folder/
> available = yes
> browsable = yes
> ...


Das sollte bewirken, dass jeder in dem Ordner schreiben und lesen darf und natürlich hinein schauen.
5. Darauf achten, dass der Ordner für jeden Schreib- und Leseberechtigung hat.

Meine Vorgehensweise sollte dazu führen das jeder den Ordner offen bekommt und schreiben kann. Für einen Webserver im Internet natürlich ungeeignet und man sollte auf jeden Fall über Authentifizierung gehen. Aber in meinem Fall eben egal da es ein Testserver intern ist.

Allerdings ein Problem habe ich nun. Ich möchte das ja nutzen um auf den Webordner vom Apache zuzugreifen. Die Dateien anschauen und öffnen geht auch ohne Probleme. Nur wenn ich speichern möchte geht das nicht, da die Dateien natürlich alle nicht für jeden Beschreibbar sind. Ändere ich das nun aber über chmod damit jeder schreiben darf kann ich auch Dateien speichern und neu hin kopieren aber dafür bekomme ich dann im Browser beim Aufruf der Domain einen Error 500. Gibt eine Möglichkeit dem Apache zu sagen er soll auf den chmod keine Rücksicht nehmen oder muss ich irgendwie ganz anders vorgehen damit das klappt?


----------



## Burge (22. Okt. 2009)

fuege den benutzer des apachen in die gruppe in der, der user ist der im freigabe verzeichniss schreibt wenn du eh auf sicherheit keine ruecksicht nihmst.


----------



## M. Zink (22. Okt. 2009)

Nun ich arbeite ja lokal ohne Authentifizierung deshalb gehe ich davon aus ist der Benutzer welcher über Samba die Schreibrechte braucht einfach guest oder? Und mein Apache läuft unter www-run und der Benutzer des entsprechenden Web Ordners ist web2 in der Gruppe client1. Welchen Benutzer genau muss ich da dann wo hinzu fügen und welche Angaben machen damit das klappt?

Heißt das bei einem Live Webserver geht das garnicht außer man hebelt das Thema Sicherheit komplett aus? Das wär schade da ich schon die Hoffnung hatte mit meinem Live System ähnlich vorgehen zu können.


----------



## Burge (22. Okt. 2009)

du musst das ganze anders anfassen kenn nun die schubse programme wie dreamweaver nicht aber normal koennen die soch doch alle mit einem ftp verbinden.

Lege doch einfach fuer dein web ein ftp user an mach das heimatverzeichniss zum webverzeichniss und trag die verbindung im dreamweaver ein.

Mit jeder vernueftigen ide geht sowas.


----------



## M. Zink (22. Okt. 2009)

Klar geht das aber meine Webanwendung die ich baue besteht inzwischen aus über 200 Dateien und jede menge Ordner. Und wenn man über FTP mit Dreamwaver synchronisieren möchte verbindet er sich und eiert jeden Ordner durch bis er dann nach vielen Sekunden merkt, dass nur eine Datei verändert ist. Für den Webserver könnte ich damit leben da ich dort ja dann später nur noch fertige Versionen übertrage aber wenn ich grade am programmieren bin möchte ich nicht wegen einem Buchstaben der sich ändert jedes mal 1-2 Minuten warten bis der Sync Vorgang abgeschlossen ist. Deswegen ja der Fackelzug damit ich direkten Zugriff auf die Dateien bekomme.


----------



## Burge (22. Okt. 2009)

arbeite doch onthefly also als dein arbeitsverzeichniss ist der ftproot


----------



## M. Zink (22. Okt. 2009)

Das wäre natürlich noch ne alternative. Allerdings habe ich es jetzt tatsächlich hin bekommen. Das heißt zumindest auf meinem Testserver klappt das Webzeug ohne Probleme also sprich Webseite im Browser öffnen und gleichzeitig habe ich das Verzeichnis als Netzlaufwerk verbunden und kann Dateien bearbeiten. Sicher ist denke ich was anderes aber es geht.

Geändert habe ich nur den Webuser welchem auch die Dateien gehören. Das heißt ich hab in meinem Fall einfach secure wieder auf user gesetzt und mit dem Befehl smbpasswd -a web2 dem User web2 ein Passwort zugeteilt. Und siehe da, schon geht alles wie es soll.


----------



## Burge (22. Okt. 2009)

joar klingt auch einleuchtend


----------



## Quest (22. Okt. 2009)

Alternative:
Ich programmiere auch auf einem Testsystem.
Habe dort ein FTP-Konto eingerichtet und nutze für meine Arbeit damit WebDrive.
Damit greifst du auf die Daten in deinem FTP Konto wie auf ein Netzlaufwerk zu. Das ists ja wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe was du willst.


----------



## M. Zink (22. Okt. 2009)

Nun ja, meine Lösung klappt doch noch nicht so ganz. Ich kann zwar die Dateien alle öffnen und auch speichern aber nach dem Speichern gehören sie dem User root und das löst ebenfalls einen Error 500 aus. Ich versteh das nur nicht so ganz das würde ja heißen selbst wenn ich als web2 mich an der Sambafreigabe authentifiziere ich dennoch als root arbeite. Aus Sicht der Sicherheit mal von meiner wilden konfiguration abgesehen doch der totale Griff ins Klo. Dann darf man auf einem Webserver doch nie im Leben einen Samba installieren damit öffne ich doch Angriffen gleich alle Türen oder?

Das mit dem WebDrive klingt interessant. Werd bitte mal etwas genauer und erklär mal was das ist. Ein tool oder ein Protokoll oder was muss man machen um das zu nutzen?


----------

